# Trofeo Tim 2015: Milan, Inter, Sassuolo. 12 Agosto. Tv Mediaset.



## admin (17 Luglio 2015)

Trofeo Tim 2015. Allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo si sfideranno Milan, Inter e lo stesso Sassuolo nel classico triangolare estivo.

Il trofeo Tim 2015 si giocherà Mercoledì 12 Agosto alle ore 20:45. Ogni partita durerà 45 minuti.

Dove vedere in tv il trofeo Tim?

Come tutti gli anni, verrà trasmesso da Mediaset. Probabilmente su Canale 5.

*Ecco il programma:

Milan - Inter ore 20:45

Perdente del primo incontro - Sassuolo 21:45

Sassuolo - Vincente primo incontro 22:45*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2015)

L'Inter inizierà a realizzare il suo triplete.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2015)

Spero di perderlo, quando eravamo forti perdevamo sempre, l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto. Sto trofeo è un gatto nero.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Inter inizierà a realizzare il suo triplete.



Lo vinciamo noi. Lo dico su Boban.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero di perderlo, quando eravamo forti perdevamo sempre, l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto. Sto trofeo è un gatto nero.



Non era il Trofeo Berlusconi a portare sfiga?


----------



## TheZio (17 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trofeo Tim 2015. Allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo si sfideranno Milan, Inter e lo stesso Sassuolo nel classico triangolare estivo.
> 
> Il trofeo Tim 2015 si giocherà Mercoledì 12 Agosto alle ore 20:45. Ogni partita durerà 45 minuti.
> 
> ...



Che noia speravo fosse estinto sto trofeo.. Cambiassero ogni tanto...


----------



## Dany20 (17 Luglio 2015)

Solo a me sto trofeo ha rotto? Ogni anno dobbiamo partecipare. Che palle.


----------



## Kaw (17 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trofeo Tim 2015. Allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo si sfideranno Milan, Inter e lo stesso Sassuolo nel classico triangolare estivo.
> 
> *Il trofeo Tim 2015 si giocherà Mercoledì 12 Agosto alle ore 20:45*. Ogni partita durerà 45 minuti.
> 
> ...


Il 12 agosto è un mercoledì.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2015)

Prossimo impegno, Trofeo Tim.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Agosto 2015)

As usual. Speriamo di perdere e giocare male a centrocampo. Così si sbrigano anche li. Non ci sono altre strade. Dovessimo vincere e bene è finita per noi. Guarda un pò che mi tocca scrivere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Non facciamoci illudere dai risultati di questo trofeo, specie se facciamo un figurone.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trofeo Tim 2015. Allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo si sfideranno Milan, Inter e lo stesso Sassuolo nel classico triangolare estivo.
> 
> Il trofeo Tim 2015 si giocherà Mercoledì 12 Agosto alle ore 20:45. Ogni partita durerà 45 minuti.
> 
> ...




il programma


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2015)

mi interessa battere l'Inter, poi con il Sassuolo possiamo anche perdere 0-5


----------



## J&B (11 Agosto 2015)

E' l'ultima messa a punto prima delle partite ufficiali,il risultato è relativo,meglio fare progressi nel gioco e non farsi male.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

*I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
_

Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ

Difensori: ABATE - ALEX - ANTONELLI - DE SCIGLIO - ELY - MEXES - PALETTA - ROMAGNOLI

Centrocampisti: BERTOLACCI - BONAVENTURA - DE JONG - MAURI - MONTOLIVO - NOCERINO - POLI - SUSO_
_
Attaccanti: BACCA - CERCI - HONDA - LUIZ ADRIANO - MATRI_


----------



## mark (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
> _
> 
> Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ
> ...



Ma Calabria? Non è stato convocato?


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
> _
> 
> Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ
> ...



Vedremo che combinano. Ovviamente il risultato è relativo. A parte che sto trofeo, porta sfortuna, si sa.


----------



## Denni90 (11 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria? Non è stato convocato?



No, mancano anche Zapata (speriamo sia un segno positivo) e gli infortunati Menez e Niang


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2015)

zapata prossimo alla cessione??


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
> _
> 
> Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ
> ...




*Nosotti: Mihajlovic oggi ha provato due coppie difensive in vista del trofeo Tim: Mexes Romagnoli e Ely Alex.*


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli già convocato  Sinisa lo metterebbe anche capitano


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Agosto 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan nella prima partita del Trofeo Tim, contro l'Inter: 

(4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
> _
> 
> Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ
> ...



*I convocati dell'Inter: out Guarin*

Portieri: Handanovic, Carrizo, Berni;

Difensori: Juan Jesus, Montoya, Santon, Ranocchia, Murillo, Miranda, D'Ambrosio, Nagatomo, Popa;

Centrocampisti: Kondogbia, Kovacic, Medel, Gnoukouri, Delgado, Brozovic, Hernanes, Schelotto;

Attaccanti: Palacio, Icardi, Jovetic, Manaj.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan nella prima partita del Trofeo Tim, contro l'Inter:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Meno male, pensavo che Romagnoli dovesse smaltire il jet-lag 
Chissà se l'Inter giocherà di nuovo con la primavera per evitare umiliazioni ai titolari


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan nella prima partita del Trofeo Tim, contro l'Inter:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Praticamente a oggi è la nostra formazione titolare,
senza fare il disfattismo di molti è evidente come a centrocampo con
Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura siamo drammaticamente deficitari come tecnica, soprattutto nei primi due ,

già il centrocampo dell'Inter con Condogbia, Hernanes, Kovacic e Brozovic, tecnicamente sulla carta è di un altro livello


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Calabria non l'ha convocato? come mai? aveva fatto troppo bene? infortunato?

Come detto prima, speriamo di perdere e male.


----------



## danyrossonera (12 Agosto 2015)

Queste partite di 45mn non hanno senso.
Spero che si sblocchi bacca stasera !


----------



## DannySa (12 Agosto 2015)

Ovviamente bisogna perdere e pure male, io 'sto trofeo non lo sopporto.


----------



## HyenaSmith (12 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Praticamente a oggi è la nostra formazione titolare,
> senza fare il disfattismo di molti è evidente come a centrocampo con
> Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura siamo drammaticamente deficitari come tecnica, soprattutto nei primi due ,
> 
> già il centrocampo dell'Inter con Condogbia, Hernanes, Kovacic e Brozovic, tecnicamente sulla carta è di un altro livello



Quoto, il centrocampo è davvero troppo scarso, altro che Ibra, io prenderei Witsel + Gundogan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per il trofeo Tim. C'è Romagnoli*
> _
> 
> Portieri: ABBIATI - DONNARUMMA - LOPEZ
> ...





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati dell'Inter: out Guarin*
> 
> Portieri: Handanovic, Carrizo, Berni;
> 
> ...






*I convocati del Sassuolo:*

PORTIERI

1 Alberto POMINI
22 Bryan COSTA (classe '98)
47 Andrea CONSIGLI
79 Gianluca PEGOLO

DIFENSORI

3 Alessandro LONGHI
11 Sime VRSALJKO
15 Francesco ACERBI
20 Lorenzo ARIAUDO
23 Marcello GAZZOLA
26 Emanuele TERRANOVA
28 Paolo CANNAVARO
39 Cristian DELL'ORCO

CENTROCAMPISTI

4 Francesco MAGNANELLI
7 Simone MISSIROLI
8 Davide BIONDINI
10 Karim LARIBI
32 Alfred DUNCAN
37 Jeremie BROH (classe '97)

ATTACCANTI

9 Diego FALCINELLI
16 Matteo POLITANO
17 Nicola SANSONE
25 Domenico BERARDI
83 Antonio FLORO FLORES
92 Gregoire DEFREL
99 Sergio FLOCCARI


----------



## Tobi (12 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Romagnoli già convocato  Sinisa lo metterebbe anche capitano



Semplicemente è un allenatore intelligente e con gli attributi.
Sa che in difesa avevamo una forte lacuna, è arrivato il giocatore da lui richiesto, quindi fa bene a metterlo dentro. Basta con le.menate: si è allenato poco con noi, deve smaltire il Jet Lag e roba simile. Vediamo subito di che pasta è fatto il giocatore


----------



## The P (12 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan nella prima partita del Trofeo Tim, contro l'Inter:
> 
> (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Bacca, Luiz Adriano. *



Mihajlovic si è fissato con questa coppia Adriano-Bacca, ma sono due prime punte!

Non li vedo bene per niente insieme e sopratutto non c'è una giocatore offensivo capace di saltare l'uomo e creare superiorità numerica.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic si è fissato con questa coppia Adriano-Bacca, ma sono due prime punte!
> 
> Non li vedo bene per niente insieme e sopratutto non c'è una giocatore offensivo capace di saltare l'uomo e creare superiorità numerica.



Deve per forza provarli in queste amichevoli.
Non sono compatibili, ma si prova a vedere se possono coesistere (cosa comunque difficile).


----------



## Sanji (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Trofeo Tim 2015. Allo stadio Mapei di Sassuolo si sfideranno Milan, Inter e lo stesso Sassuolo nel classico triangolare estivo.
> 
> Il trofeo Tim 2015 si giocherà Mercoledì 12 Agosto alle ore 20:45. Ogni partita durerà 45 minuti.
> 
> ...



Bene, altro test estivo da prendere e valutare come tale. Spero solo di godermi un Milan più propositivo in fase di possesso. Per il resto sono consapevole che trattasi di amichevoli poco esaustive riguardo a valore e intensità che l'organico possa metterci in campionato. 
Rilassiamoci tutti e godiamoci questo triangolare )


----------



## devils milano (12 Agosto 2015)

Senza Bonera, Berardi e il Sassuolo non fanno piu paura...per evitare di far segnare l'Inter non facciamo giocare Abate..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Agosto 2015)

Contro l'Inter bisogna vincere.
I derby vanno vinti, sempre.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan per il derby

Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Alex, Ely, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Luiz Adriano.


Inter 

*Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, Juan Jesus; Kovacic, Medel, Kondogbia; Hernanes; Jovetic, Icardi.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Miranda sempre meglio


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Bertolooooooooo


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mister 20mln segna.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

*Gooooooooooooollllllllll*


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Ahaah bertolacci! Adesso tutti diranno che é fortissimo improvvisamente...ottimo Bacca in quest'aziome


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo Bacca, bravo Bertolacci ad approfittare del bel pallone messo in area dal colombiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo Bacca


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo lavoro di Bacca!!! Bertolacci per me se lo stava pure mangiando  però è stato bravo a farsi trovare lì


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Siamo sicuri di voler panchinare Ely? A me sembra piuttosto titolare in questo momento


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Bella l'idea di Bertolacci di verticalizzare per Bacca...si vede che gioca a testa alta a differenza di Poli etc etc
Honda é comico.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Bacca è come Destro, confermo


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bacca è come Destro, confermo



No. Però prima di mitizzarlo aspettiamo che segni.
Ad oggi non l'ha ancora messa ed é stato pagato per quello.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mammamia Alex vomitevole in fase di impostazione


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] prevedi il futuro.....


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mammamia che segaccia Honda, lo odio e gioca pure nel suo tanto "Amato ruolo " che tanto gli mancava, veramente imbarazzante una vergogna


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Mammamia che segaccia Honda, lo odio e gioca pure nel suo tanto "Amato ruolo " che tanto gli mancava, veramente imbarazzante una vergogna



Confermo.
L'unico che sta facendo pena


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, stiamo riuscendo a gestire il pallone meglio del solito perchè non c'è il pressing feroce che facevano per esempio Bayern e Tottenham, ma comunque gente in mezzo al campo serve urgentemente.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Però stiamo pressando alti e questo mi sta piacendo...


----------



## mark (12 Agosto 2015)

Si sente un sacco la mancanza di un trequartista tecnico che sia capace di saltare l'uomo e inventarsi la giocata.. Arriviamo sulla mediana e facciamo solo lanci lunghi!!


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Honda vicino al 2-0!


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Succede quello che temevo. Giochiamo decentemente. Ma solo perché loro giocano lentissimi. Viste le parole di fester c'é poco da stare allegri.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Sto godicchiando, soprattutto per l Inter, anche se ahimè Kondogbia si sta confermando un giocatore valido.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Naturalmente secondo voi sta giocando male anche stasera De Sciglio?


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Succede quello che temevo. Giochiamo decentemente. Ma solo perché loro giocano lentissimi. Viste le parole di fester c'é poco da stare allegri.



infatti stiamo facendo bene perchè loro stanno facendo pena.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Baccaaa


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaa

Che gol!


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> infatti stiamo facendo bene perchè loro stanno facendo pena.



Ma noi lo capiamo. Fester sai bene cosa dirà.


----------



## Ciora (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca il mio nuovo idolo


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo Baccaaaaaaa!.


----------



## Isao (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> No. Però prima di mitizzarlo aspettiamo che segni.
> Ad oggi non l'ha ancora messa ed é stato pagato per quello.



ok.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2015)

Gran gol di Bacca. Mi sta sorprendendo sempre più


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Il fiuto del gol non gli manca, bravo.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Wow! Niente male Bacca!
Ci tengo a sottolineare 3 anticipi a metá csmpo di De Sciglio con dribbling secco a seguire e fallo da capra dell'interista


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

BACCA: concedetemelo, LIMORTACCI


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma noi lo capiamo. Fester sai bene cosa dirà.





Bravo bacca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Carlos


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia che giocatore abbiamo preso.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

bello Bacca, alla faccia dei gufi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

Grande Bacca ...con Ibra sarebbe ...


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Non siamo più abituati a certe cose


----------



## patriots88 (12 Agosto 2015)

insomma un destro o un pazzini un po più tecnico ve? 

grande carlos


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Wow! Niente male Bacca!
> Ci tengo a sottolineare 3 anticipi a metá csmpo di De Sciglio con dribbling secco a seguire e fallo da capra dell'interista



Guarda, io sono forse uno dei pochissimi che crede ancora in Mattia, ma c'è da dire che sta giocando contro quell'abominio di Juan..


----------



## Isao (12 Agosto 2015)

Polemica a parte, grande sorpresa. Non è merito di Galliani ovviamente perché sappiamo che l'ha scelto guardando in modo annoiato l'Europa league. Però per una volta sbagliando ha fatto un buon acquisto. Bertolacci è ottimo però ovviamente lui deve essere uno dei tanti e non la stella.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Diegone


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma quanto devastante sarebbe Ibra-Bacca?


----------



## aleslash (12 Agosto 2015)

Noi giochiamo bene,ma l'Inter fa veramente pena


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono forse uno dei pochissimi che crede ancora in Mattia, ma c'è da dire che sta giocando contro quell'abominio di Juan..



Io non capisco l'accanimento. Sta giocando benissimo.


----------



## Isao (12 Agosto 2015)

Luiz Adriano anche lui ottimo. Ottima riserva/secondo titolare cosa che ci mancava da tanto.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma quanto devastante sarebbe Ibra-Bacca?



Magari. Magari.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Scarsina l'inter stasera...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma quanto devastante sarebbe Ibra-Bacca?



...magari...ci sarebbe da divertirsi parecchio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Sto godendo! Fosse una partita ufficiale...difesa dell Inter in bambola


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Mi piace l'aggressività dei nostri ma memore dello scorso anno non mi faccio illusioni.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sto godendo! Fosse una partita ufficiale...difesa dell Inter in bambola



...vincere con l'Inter è sempre una cosa positiva.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Agosto 2015)

bel goal brozovic


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2015)

Difesa che dormiva ..


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

ma de sciglio dov'è??? Antonelli sulla fascia destra e lui torna a passo d'uomo.  uno dei due centrali doveva provare almeno andare a chiudere....


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

SE va beh li abbiamo lasciati partire in contropiede manco perdessimo che dobbiamo per forza sganciarci...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Agosto 2015)

ospedalex come sempre lento come una lumaca


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Io non capisco l'accanimento. Sta giocando benissimo.



Ma sicuramente, però non gasiamoci dico.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Alex è lacunoso, e che kaiser, sempre saltato.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

alex


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ospedalex come sempre lento come una lumaca


 Una sedia. Meno male che un difensore nuovo è arrivato


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sarebbe assolutamente da salutare Alex piuttosto che paletta, peccato che giustamente non abbia mercato


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Rodrigo Ely è tanta roba comunque, ci sta tenendo in piedi da solo.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma cosa combinano?


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che fa Bonaventura...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura imbarazzante.

Espulso Aldo Baglio Alex


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura é fortissimo. Si si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura.... strano giochiamo in 10 pff finita.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Manca dannatamente qualcuno che salti l'uomo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Dio mio che disagio


----------



## Tizio (12 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura alla Montolivo....


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Entra Alessio.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Daje Alessio.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

bonaventura corona una partita bruttina con una cosa no sense. Comunque icardi si è lanciato dal trampolino.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Agosto 2015)

meno male che l'hanno buttato fuori


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

Siamo la squadra che fa più retro passaggi d'Europa.


----------



## Tizio (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli - Ely 

Possibilmente la prima di molte, molte volte nei prossimi anni.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Da notare che non ha tolto un attaccante... ormai eravamo abituati a chiuderci in difesa per 45 minuti per conservare un gol di vantaggio.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Rodrigo Ely è tanta roba comunque, ci sta tenendo in piedi da solo.



Sa sempre cosa fare, al contrario di altri difensori che abbiamo.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

bacca


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo preso un fenomeno, poco da dire.


----------



## Ciora (12 Agosto 2015)

Carlos


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca è una roba impressionante. Speriamo che continui così. Quando accelera fa paura.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Che bravo Bacca!


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Ella miseria Bacca! Comunque Ely titolare fisso


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

bacca stranamente mi sta piacendo, luiz adriano no. 

Bertolacci a parte il gol è un fantasma.


----------



## Isao (12 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] basta con queste provocazioni

Ultimo avvertimento


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Mado Bacca oggi :OO


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma sbaglio o assomiglia tantissimo a Thiago Silva?parlo di viso...


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca, mamma mia che delizia. 

E quanto è bello vedere uno come Luiz Adriano aiutare fino all'area di rigore. Sono cose che avevamo dimenticato.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli <3


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli subito!


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Super salvataggio di Romagnoli!


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

romagnoli


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Grande Alessio


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Salvataggio di Romagnoli spettacolare


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe assolutamente da salutare Alex piuttosto che paletta, peccato che giustamente non abbia mercato



lo voleva l'olympiakos. 

cmq anche io paletta lo terrei. 

romagna mia salvataggio alla nesta.  madò


----------



## Isao (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli ci vuole far bagnare, come se non bastasse Bacca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Grande Ale si presenta con un salvataggio con gol a porta vuota.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2015)

Il salvataggio di Romagnoli è veramente da gran giocatore. È stato voluto e non casuale. Tatticamente intelligentissimo


----------



## J&B (12 Agosto 2015)

Test positivo,se prendiamo Witsel possiamo puntare al podio.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Buona la prima partitella. Grandissimi Bacca e Roma.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Inter 2-1 FINALE *


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bacca stranamente mi sta piacendo, luiz adriano no.
> 
> Bertolacci a parte il gol è un fantasma.



Luiz Adriano non luccica ma fa un sacco di lavoro sporco.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo giocato in 10, bertolacci a parte il gol è stato il nulla, solito Alex che ci rema contro, bacca 3 spanne sopra tutti


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mihaulovic senza voce.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

Promossi:
-Bacca
-Ely

Bocciati:
-Alex
-Bertolacci
-Bonaventura

Fino al gol bene complice anche una brutta inter. Dal gol in poi tanta fatica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia Carlos che partita e grande Alessio che ha salvato sulla linea.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano non luccica ma fa un sacco di lavoro sporco.



mi sono piaciute le sponde che ha fatto per lanciare qualche contropiede, ma se arretra così tanto non segna mai. 
non ha la progressione di bacca per salire così velocemente in area. 

cmq rispetto ai paracarri a cui eravamo abituati è già meglio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Test positivo,se prendiamo Witsel possiamo puntare al podio.


 Assolutamente si, ci vuole Witsel al posto di Bertolacci o Bonaventura.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> Promossi:
> -Bacca
> -Ely
> 
> ...



D'accordo ma Secondo me il peggiore e' stato Honda


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci ha fatto benino, ma mi aspettavo qualcosa in più nella qualità dei passaggi. Comunque, la base c'è (base nel senso di identità di gioco), ma manca ancora molto.


----------



## Tobi (12 Agosto 2015)

Con due centrocampisti tecnici ad esempio Xhaka e Maher avremmmo una bella squadra


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente un allenatore con le palle. Mihajlovic "la società sa cosa serve"


----------



## odio23 (12 Agosto 2015)

Jackson chi????


----------



## EccezZziunale (12 Agosto 2015)

Come rimpiango Kondogbia; questa sera ha fatto vedere alcuni spunti del suo repertorio che ci avrebbe fatto super comodo in mezzo al nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo, per chi é in grado di capire e quindi é escluso chi dovrà decidere, é chiarissimo che serve almeno un centrocampista che renda più fisico e tecnico il reparto. E ne serve uno che addormenta la partita. In vantaggio di 2 goal abbiamo rischiato di pareggiare, e non avrebbero così demeritato viste le occasioni che hanno avuto. Così come stiamo possiamo fare bene, ma non andare oltre il quarto quinto posto. Terzo se qualcuna toppa. Di più non possiamo. 

Mancini é veramente un sopravvalutato. Ha di nuovo sbagliato formazione e disposizione tattica. Però loro in mezzo sono tecnicamente e fisicamente fortissimi. Azzardo, i più forti in Italia per potenziale (a cc).


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, già ad oggi Ely-Romagnoli è tanta cosa.. Io spero giochino insieme anche in campionato.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2015)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Come rimpiango Kondogbia; questa sera ha fatto vedere alcuni spunti del suo repertorio che ci avrebbe fatto super comodo in mezzo al nostro centrocampo.


Guarda per quanto sia forte a me sembra la fotocopia di de Jong. Più alto ma sono identici secondo me


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Finalmente un allenatore con le palle. Mihajlovic "la società sa cosa serve"



Esatto. Io penso che abbia chiesto un centrocampista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

Ottima partita. 

Bacca è davvero forte, grande acquisto. Stasera bene tutti ma Ely merita una lode particolare: che scoperta! Alex il peggiore, da mandare subito via. Romagnoli esordio favoloso. Solitamente chi ben inizia... forza Ale!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

_Bacca segna solo sulla linea di porta cit._  Fiero di averlo difeso dal primo momento insieme a pochi altri.


----------



## Kaw (12 Agosto 2015)

Fino al gol di Brozovic mi erano piacuti tutti, poi in calo un pò tutti...
Grave errore di Bonaventura (e ci metterei pure Lopez sul gol annullato), Bacca grandissimo, e Romagnoli non poteva iniziare meglio.
Mi è piaciuto molto anche Luiz Adriano, benino Honda nei primi 20 minuti, Bertolacci solo il gol ma non riesco a farmelo piacere.
In difesa bene Ely, De Sciglio aveva cominciato bene ma si è un pò perso.

PS: Kondogbia mi pare forte davvero, se l'avessimo preso...


----------



## 2515 (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> ma de sciglio dov'è??? Antonelli sulla fascia destra e lui torna a passo d'uomo.  uno dei due centrali doveva provare almeno andare a chiudere....



I centrali non potevano intervenire perché avevano già un avversario da marcare, Rodrigo Ely quando Brozovic si è preparato a tirare ha cercato di intervenire in scivolata. Fosse stato un attimo più reattivo l'avrebbe anche bloccato, ma del resto in quella situazione sarebbe stato difficile per tanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ottima partita.
> 
> Bacca è davvero forte, grande acquisto. Stasera bene tutti ma Ely merita una lode particolare: che scoperta! Alex il peggiore, da mandare subito via. Romagnoli esordio favoloso. Solitamente chi ben inizia... forza Ale!


Vuoi vedere che la coppia Ely-Romagnoli...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che la coppia Ely-Romagnoli...



Ely ha giocato praticamente sempre, Romagnoli pagato 25M credo proprio giochi titolare... la nostra coppia titolare sarà sicuramente quella.


----------



## markjordan (12 Agosto 2015)

adriano super utile
berto bella tecnica ma molle
ely una bella sorpresa
bona e' un esterno sara' sostituito da mauri vedrete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ely ha giocato praticamente sempre, Romagnoli pagato 25M credo proprio giochi titolare... la nostra coppia titolare sarà sicuramente quella.


Giovani e bravi


----------



## eldero (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca ed Ely ottimi


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ely ha giocato praticamente sempre, Romagnoli pagato 25M credo proprio giochi titolare... la nostra coppia titolare sarà sicuramente quella.



Me lo auguro ma dubito che metta i due giovani insieme.


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci comunque continua a non piacermi, a parte il gol non si è mai praticamente mai visto.


----------



## TheZio (12 Agosto 2015)

Gran bella prestazione.. Ordinati, grintosi e con qualche spunto di gioco. Peccato solo il calo di concentrazione/fisico della seconda metà.. 
Sui singoli: Bacca iper mega super. Grazie JM. Ma davvero tante grazie.
Luiz Adriano grandissimo lavoro. Mi domando ogni giorno di più che li vedo giocare se davvero serva Ibra. Questi due si completano e si sacrificano.
De Sciglio molto bene. Speriamo...
Ely stupefacente.
Bertolacci (gran gol, stile genoa), Bonaventura e DeJong mi sono piaciuti nel giro palla, meno in fase di copertura.
Alex discreto, il rosso non è colpa sua. Antonelli non molto brillante.
Malino Honda.
Romagnoli benvenuto e grazie!
Miha ok le idee mi sembra ci siano adesso riportaci dove ci compete!


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> I centrali non potevano intervenire perché avevano già un avversario da marcare, Rodrigo Ely quando Brozovic si è preparato a tirare ha cercato di intervenire in scivolata. Fosse stato un attimo più reattivo l'avrebbe anche bloccato, ma del resto in quella situazione sarebbe stato difficile per tanti.



rivedendo ora il gol secondo me ha sbagliato alex. sulla sinistra c'è uno dell'inter tutto solo che non viene servito poi c'è alex che temporeggia senza fare nulla finchè non prova ely. Alex dove andare a chiudere perchè è posizionato in mezzo al nulla. Non chiude quello a sinistra e non marca brozovic.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

Bacca è molto forte. Ha fugato tutti i dubbi provandolo sul campo. Sostituto più che decente dell'affare Martinez. Ely è una piacevole sorpresa, può migliorare molto. Romagnoli era fortissimo anche prima di questo salvataggio ma quando io e [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] lo facevamo notare si parlava di ''troppi 30 mln''. 

Bertolacci col gol ha dimostrato di essere ciò che è: un incursore. Per il resto è sparito dal campo, come sempre. A noi serve altro a centrocampo.

Spedite Alex sulla luna. Due anni che lo dico.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

La sensazione che ho io comunque è che per giocarcela dobbiamo sempre giocare al massimo e stare attenti, manca quel campione che anche quando non gioca benissimo dà sempre in grado di risolverti la partita (ripeto che con Witsel e Ibra questa squadra è da scudetto senza problemi).


----------



## devils milano (12 Agosto 2015)

se Rodrigo Ely continua cosi abbiamo una gran bella coppia giovane e forte con Romagnoli...quel che piu mi piace di lui è che non solo difende ma imposta anche...grande Romagnoli col salvataggio sulla linea..
Bacca veramente molto bene e quanto lavoro Luiz Adriano,positivo.
Comunque a centrocampo serve qualcosa..


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2015)

Migliore in campo Jacson Martinez.... Grazie!


----------



## EccezZziunale (12 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guarda per quanto sia forte a me sembra la fotocopia di de Jong. Più alto ma sono identici secondo me


No, ha molta più intensità e secondo me è anche più tecnico. Tiene un centrocampo da solo cosa che De Jong non fa. 
Secondo me De Jong lo stiamo un'op' sopravvalutando


----------



## Kazarian88 (12 Agosto 2015)

C'è un motivo se Bacca gioca titolare nella Colombia. È forte. Grande partita la sua. 
Ely si sta confermando, bene anche lui. 
Alex aveva fatto un grande intervento poco prima dell'errore, però la colpa principalmente è stata di Bonaventura. 
Bene anche Adriano, De Sciglio, De Jong.
Ottimo impatto di Romagnoli.


----------



## EccezZziunale (12 Agosto 2015)

.... Antonelli è un buon panchina comunque


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Agosto 2015)

Se come alternativa sono sempre gli stessi Mexes e Zapata.. sia benvenuta come coppia titolare Ely-Romagnoli

Bacca si vede ha fame


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro ma dubito che metta i due giovani insieme.



Quasi sicuramente non rischia Rodrigo Ely alla prima giornata.


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Agosto 2015)

Non male, anche se nella seconda parte hanno avuto più difficoltà. Romagnoli si è presentato bene, non c'è che dire.


----------



## walter 22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Se vogliamo giocare col 4312 serve assolutamente un trequartista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

Molto bene Bacca, per me una sorpresa, non lo conoscevo, se continua così in Italia segnerà tantissimo, se poi gli si affianca Ibra supererà i 20 gol. Pero mi pare che giochi poco con la squadra.
Bene anche Adriano, lui non credo segnerà molto ma è estremamente utile, rispetto a Destro abbiamo fatto dei passi da gigante.
Ottimo Ely, altra sorpresa
bene De Sciglio, debutto da predestinato di Romagnoli
Bertolacci mi è piaciuto, magari non continuo ma ha fatto dei passaggi con fosforo, tipo quello in cui Bacca è arrivato in ritardo di un pelo

ANdiamo alle note negative:

Honda volonteroso, ma non può essere il nostro trequartista, non è all'altezza.

De Jong scandaloso, come sempre alcuni ottimi tackle, ma ha lasciato scoperta la difesa in occasione del gol e anche sull'occasione di Hernanes, scandaloso in fase di costruzione a parte un lancio da urlo a inizio partita, la punizione insensata che ha tirato è l'emblema della sua tecnica, a oggi è il primo problema del Milan.
In generale ha ragione chi afferma che serve più fisicità a centrocampo, Condogbia sarebbe stato una manna.

Avete notato che nelle palle ferme a differenza dell'anno scorso siamo spesso pericolosi?


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Molto bene Bacca, per me una sorpresa, non lo conoscevo, se continua così in Italia segnerà tantissimo, se poi gli si affianca Ibra supererà i 20 gol. Pero mi pare che giochi poco con la squadra.
> Bene anche Adriano, lui non credo segnerà molto ma è estremamente utile, rispetto a Destro abbiamo fatto dei passi da gigante.
> Ottimo Ely, altra sorpresa
> bene De Sciglio, debutto da predestinato di Romagnoli
> ...



Su Adriano te l'avevo detto. Sarà il nostro Tomasson. Sul resto concordo a parte su Bertolacci. Quotissimo su De Jong. Assurdo andare in giro ancora con lui. Se dovevamo prendere un mediano con 15 mln andavi a prendere Allan che almeno è moderno e fa doppia fase. Il CC andava rinnovato tutto.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Gol Defrel. 1-0 Sassuolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

l'inter


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Gol del Sassuolo. Visto come è andato lo scorso anno, non so se sperare che sto trofeo lo vincano i padroni di casa.


----------



## alessandro77 (12 Agosto 2015)

Benissimo Bacca, bene Ely e anche De Sciglio, male L. adriano per me..


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Gnokouri non possiamo prenderlo?


----------



## danyrossonera (12 Agosto 2015)

Bene l'atteggiamento fin dal inizio, centrocampo piu compatto e scarichi piu veloci della palla li si è visto proprio il lavoro di Sinisa sul pressing avversario. 
Ottimo il lavoro delle punte, mancava proprio vedere delle giocate come quelle che ha fatto Bacca colpi di grande attaccante ma si sapeva.
Pero manca proprio la qualità il possesso palla che ti permette di rifiatare quello non ce l'abbiamo e in quel senso l'innesto di Witsel sarebbe prezioso con DeJong formerebbe une bella diga li in mezzo. Bonaventura tiene troppo palla quel retropassaggio killer ne è l'esempio deve imparare a giocare piu di prima.
L'Inter ha un margine di miglioramento notevole a centrocampo noi penso che piu di cosi non possiamo fare ed è un limite clamoroso.
Bello non vedere Montolivo nella formazione che si avvicinava a quella titolare (mancavano Mexes e Romagnoli) chissà che Sinisa lo faccia fuori per bene il "walking dead" 

Speriamo che il mercato ci regali Witsel sarebbe il nostro equilibrium a centrocampo, poi manca un trequartista ma in questa sessione di mercato ce lo possiamo scordare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Su Adriano te l'avevo detto. Sarà il nostro Tomasson*. Sul resto concordo a parte su Bertolacci. Quotissimo su De Jong. Assurdo andare in giro ancora con lui. Se dovevamo prendere un mediano con 15 mln andavi a prendere Allan che almeno è moderno e fa doppia fase. Il CC andava rinnovato tutto.



Qualcuno ha scritto che non è compatibile con Bacca, a me non sembra assolutamente, anzi si integrano, sempre che mantenga l'umiltà è accetti di giocare in funzione del colombiano.

Invece penso che con Ibra si schiaccerebbe i piedi, se lo svedese dovesse arrivare sarà il suo vice.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha scritto che non è compatibile con Bacca, a me non sembra assolutamente, anzi si integrano, sempre che mantenga l'umiltà è accetti di giocare in funzione del colombiano.
> 
> Invece penso che con Ibra si schiaccerebbe i piedi, se lo svedese dovesse arrivare sarà il suo vice.



Perfettamente d'accordo, tanto anche volendo finchè/se non arriva Ibra o ritorna Niang alternative non ce ne sono.


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha scritto che non è compatibile con Bacca, a me non sembra assolutamente, anzi si integrano, sempre che mantenga l'umiltà è accetti di giocare in funzione del colombiano.
> 
> Invece penso che con Ibra si schiaccerebbe i piedi, se lo svedese dovesse arrivare sarà il suo vice.



Mah più che altro paradossalmente è stato affidato il ruolo di seconda punta a Luiz Adriano, che difatti sta solo giocando da rifinitore, aiutante, ecc. E mai come finalizzatore. Secondo me dovrebbe essere il contrario. Adriano a fare l'Inzaghi di turno e Bacca a reinterpretare Sheva accanto a lui. Perché Bacca a differenza di Adriano è molto mobile, ha dribbling, gioca nello stretto ecc. dunque è più dinamico per fare la seconda punta.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me sono due punte votate al sacrificio emtrambe. Ma assolutamente Bacca, pur avendo più progressione, deve stare più vicino alla porta. Luiz Adriano mi da l'idea di uno che non la vede...


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2015)

Quando alla fine l'inter si e' ricompattata si sono visti I nostri limiti tecnici, nel senso di in centrocampo con poca qualita' che non sa tenere palla e va in difficolta' quando pressato. Il nostro e' un buon progetto di squadra, con in buon attacco e una difesa piu' compatta.
Ma questa squadra grida l'arrivo di un centrocampista e di un trequartista. Senza questi innesti rimarremo incompiuti


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Sassuolo batte Inter 1-0.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Dai portiamoci a casa il primo trofeo stagionale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo l'ennesimo trofeo in mano. Anche se l'importante rimane fare bene in campionato e sperare che questa coppetta non ci monti la testa.


----------



## danyrossonera (12 Agosto 2015)

Bella figura le mer.. l'Inter


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo di perdere, così da arrivare secondi. Negli ultimi cinque anni la squadra che è arrivata seconda al Trofeo Tim ha vinto lo scudo.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perdere, così da arrivare secondi. Negli ultimi cinque anni la squadra che è arrivata seconda al Trofeo Tim ha vinto lo scudo.



Per vincere lo scudo dovrebbero squalificare domani Juve-Napoli-Roma


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Che fine ha fatto Calabria?


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo Poli... super centrocampo


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di perdere, così da arrivare secondi. Negli ultimi cinque anni la squadra che è arrivata seconda al Trofeo Tim ha vinto lo scudo.




Allora lo vince il Sassuolo lo scudetto


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Da Bacca a Matri...che trauma


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2015)

A quanto e' quotato il gol di Berardi?


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A quanto e' quotato il gol di Berardi?



Non c'è più Bonera a falsare la sua media-gol stagionale.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Busta di Berardi a Montolivo.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

tunnel a montolivo...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo è una comica, dai. E' un troll del calcio.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Tunnell di Berardi a Tontolivo


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Suso spreca!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

montolivo che subisce i tunnel.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente Montolivo nel suo ruolo davanti alla difesa


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma calabria?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Abate sempre rotto sta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2015)

Cerci fa schifo a tutti, ma sforna il doppio degli assisti di tutti gli altri giocatori del Milan


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Sono piacevolmente stupito stasera speriamo di giocare bene anche durante l'anno però

Montolivo imbarazzante! Tutti fanno bei passaggi e lui 3 palle e

1 volta passa indietro
1 volta spara verso Portello
1 volta si fa fare tunnel e contropiede


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Duncan! 1-0 Sassuolo, madonna quanto mi sta sulle palle 'sta squadra.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Gol del Sassuolo.

Con Poli e Montolivo a centrocampo è impossibile giocare. Sono scandalosi.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mexes e Alex sono 2 cancri.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Qui Romagna mia sinceramente non benissimo.
Cosa fa? Indietreggia con un giocatore in area di rigore?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Qui Romagna mia sinceramente non benissimo.
> Cosa fa? Indietreggia con un giocatore in area di rigore?!?!?!?!!!



Che doveva fare? Stava arrivando un uomo liberissimo dall'altro lato.. Ha sbagliato completamente Mexès qua.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

male mexes che regala il pallone e male romagnoli che non chiude.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che doveva fare? Stava arrivando un uomo liberissimo dall'altro lato.. Ha sbagliato completamente Mexès qua.



si ma almeno poteva provare a temporeggiare cercando di chiudere lo specchio della porta al posto di indietreggiare in continuazione.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Ma calabria?


Forse troppo forte per convocarlo...


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Ma calabria?



non l'ha convocato.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mexes.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Qua si vede tutto il danno ad avere uno pseudo difensore come partner e soprattutto maestro di un giovane come romagnoli, Romagnoli ha sbagliato ovviamente ma un difensore di esperienza limita quasi a zero le possibilità che l'altro difensore si trovi in questa situazione, come sempre detto mexes è un cancro sia caratterialmente che tecnicamente


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che doveva fare? Stava arrivando un uomo liberissimo dall'altro lato.. Ha sbagliato completamente Mexès qua.



Non cominciamo a modificare la realtá per difendere il nuovo Nesta. Stava arrivando 15 metri indietro. Erano 1 vs 1 ed era ovvio che avrebbe cercato la conclusione. DOVEVA aggredirlo.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

I grandi lanci del capitone


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non cominciamo a modificare la realtá per difendere il nuovo Nesta. Stava arrivando 15 metri indietro. Erano 1 vs 1 ed era ovvio che avrebbe cercato la conclusione. DOVEVA aggredirlo.



Ma può mai lasciare il centro dell'area libero Romagnoli, visto che è uscito l'altro centrale già in pressione? Boh..


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

A Romagnoli affiancherei ancora adesso NEsta


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Ok. Detto questo Romagnoli giocava 1 vs 1 contro Duncan, non Messi.
Non lo ha aggredito e lo ha lasciato libero di tirare con il suo piede preferito, errore da mini calcio.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo però ha fatto 2 buoni recuperi. Secondo me gli manca forza muscolare in questo momento. Mexes inutile. Romagnoli un pó addormentato sul goal. Suso che calpesta la linea laterale invece che la trequarti.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli come tipo di difensore mi ricorda Hummels più che Nesta. Imposta molto bene, difensivamente non sempre esplosivo. Vediamo come matura.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Altra palla persa da Montolivo e contropiede Sassuolo


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Madonna santa che lentezza Montolivo


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Santo Dio montolivo non è possibile sto cesso disumano mi farà venire un ictus quest'anno, spero si rompa per 8 mesi


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma io mi chiedo ancora come possa essere pure capitano, Che vergogna, ancor più vergognosa la curva Sud quando andai a s Siro per il derby "bentornato capitano" ma vaff


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2015)

montolivo non era cosi lento...


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

La cosa bella é che rispondendo senza pensarci non mi vengono in mente i 3 centrocampisti che stano giocando questa partita.
Non toccano una biglia decentemente.
Mamma mia Poli-Tontolivo-J.Mauri


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Tra Poli e Montolivo da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Cioè umiliare mauri per far giocare Nocerino. Mah.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Sto Josè Mauri mi sembra proprio robetta


----------



## Polis (12 Agosto 2015)

Che formazione. 
Centrocampo - Attacco da salvezza.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

mauri s'è visto proprio poco....ma gioca a fianco di 2 cessi.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Centrocampo da infarto.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Josè Mauri mi sembra proprio robetta



Anche a me. Avesse fatto qualcosa di rilevante in 3/4 partite...


----------



## EccezZziunale (12 Agosto 2015)

Spendiamo due parole per Donnarumma che a 16 anni si sta dimostrando un ottimo elemento da far crescere?


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo non puo giocare piu a questo livello, su Mexes non capisco come dopo tutti questi anni c'e ancora gente a difenderlo..


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno ricordi al grande capitano che la porta è dalla parte opposta.


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Agosto 2015)

Centrocampo brrrrrr... Da brividi.
Montolivo è l'emblema di tutto ció che schifiamo di questi ultimi anni di Milan.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

vabbè montolivo


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Che lancio del capitano!


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Madonna oh ma é da far prudere le mani Montolivo!!!


----------



## VonVittel (12 Agosto 2015)

Come si fa a fare a meno del mitico lancio a memoria a casaccio di prima in avanti di Montolivo?


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

I lanci di capitan carisma.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Intanto De Sciglio continua ad uscire in anticipo oltre la metá campo..


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

abbiamo 1 solo giocatore come regista e quello che abbiamo è scarso. Se possiamo andare avanti così ancora per anni non lo so.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo. Mi vergogno per lui.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma vendere Montolivo?? Così hanno la scusa di prendere un centrocampista forte perforza


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Bell'assist di Suso


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Matri bisogna spararlo dentro la porta con il pallone in mano per farlo segnare.


----------



## Kaw (12 Agosto 2015)

Che salvataggo di Acerbi!!!


----------



## Kazarian88 (12 Agosto 2015)

E chi se lo compra montolivo


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma vendere Montolivo?? Così hanno la scusa di prendere un centrocampista forte perforza


Anche a darlo gratis nessuno gli darebbe i 3,5 milioni di ingaggio...


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Agosto 2015)

Scarsolivo farebbe bestemmiare pure un santo. Rinnovo l'abbonamento se mi danno la possibilità di tirargli uno schiaffo


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Suso é 10 volte mwglio di Honda


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Suso è fortissimo. Merita fiducia.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

suso scatenato però poteva fare meglio. Galliani mandalo via mi raccomando.



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Anche a darlo gratis nessuno gli darebbe i 3,5 milioni di ingaggio...



il prossimo anno scade. Sai che rinnovo gli farà lo zio.


----------



## Kaw (12 Agosto 2015)

Suso non deve essere venduto!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Magari la Fiorentina per pietà se lo riprende o la Roma così son contenti


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Agosto 2015)

l'inutile poli sforna l'ennesima inutile prestazione, strano però..di solito nelle amichevoli fa il fenomeno


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che è successo a Montolivo? Pure in una partita a ritmi bassi sta sbagliando molti palloni. Io lo preferisco a De Jong ma così è troppo insufficiente. Poi stava col fiatone dopo 10 minuti


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Anche se si fosse cimentato in un dribbling anzichè spararla fuori in un amichevole poteva fare solo bene Romagnoli. Ha paura di deludere sente già troppa pressione


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Matri è un buon difensore


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma come è scivolato Paletta? ahah


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Siamo a 38 minuti di partita: Poli...a che serve?


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Ennesimo lancio a casaccio di Montolivo...


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Motolivo ricorda me quando mi buttavano dentro contro una squadra forte, e quando vivaddio mi arrivava palla e mi facevo prendere dalla frenesia per passarla o tirare e alla fine me la portavano via o passavo indietro dopo aver fatto 18 giochi di gambe. A 15 anni all'oratorio


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Male qua Romagnoli e anche Paletta, che doveva temporeggiare.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

romagnoli che combini


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

che scempio. 

a livello di seconde linee siamo messi da schifo.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli si è fatto risaltare come un pivello. Suso non può giocare trequartista nel Milan in questo momento. Troppo fuori dal gioco, troppo discontinuo. Deve fare uno, due anni di esperienza da titolare altrove. Poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo ancora come possa essere pure capitano, Che vergogna, ancor più vergognosa la curva Sud quando andai a s Siro per il derby "bentornato capitano" ma vaff



Mi sembra giusto, fischiano Maldini e inneggiano sto morto di sonno.


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Agosto 2015)

Bene con l'inter.. MALISSIMO col Sassuolo.


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Di questa formazione si salva solo Suso


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo delle riserve penose.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

c'è da sperare che a bacca non venga mai neanche un raffreddore, se no siamo nella melma più totale là davanti.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli si è fatto risaltare come un pivello. Suso non può giocare trequartista nel Milan in questo momento. Troppo fuori dal gioco, troppo discontinuo. Deve fare uno, due anni di esperienza da titolare altrove. Poi ne riparliamo.



suso è il meno peggio di questa partita


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> suso è il meno peggio di questa partita



Quoto.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Siamo a 38 minuti di partita: Poli...a che serve?



Bertolacci almeno fa il compitino (in attesa di prestazioni migliori).
Poli è proprio inutile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Positivi Cerci e Suso, Ni e male tutti gli altri


Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Bene con l'inter.. MALISSIMO col Sassuolo.


 quoto


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo fermo a guardare l'avversario che arriva di corsa ahhahahahaha


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

Picchiaduro!!


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Gol di Nocerino.

1-1


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Mi vergogno per lui, perde palla, passaggio indietro passaggio da parte. Secondo me Cristina De Pin porta i pantaloni, non so cosa può trovarci


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

Che gol Noce!


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

Siamo apposto così,


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

noce noce noce rino rino rino 

 

aspetta ibra


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma chi insultava Nocerino?


----------



## Kaw (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Noce!!!


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> suso è il meno peggio di questa partita



È inconsistente. Sembra non eccellere in niente. 
È giovane e vale la pena continuare a puntare su di lui, ma è meglio che vada in prestito.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

*Sassuolo Milan 1-1 FINALE.

Si vai ai rigori*


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Il gol che ha fatto Nocerino:

Poli-Montolivo-De Jong non sono in grado di farlo.


----------



## eldero (12 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma chi insultava Nocerino?



Ho notato anche io....


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montolivo fermo a guardare l'avversario che arriva di corsa ahhahahahaha


 ahahahah sconvolgente


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

bel gol ma proprio un centrocampista e soprattutto una riserva doveva segnare?? ora galliani sarà sempre più convinto che in mezzo siamo al top


----------



## Kazarian88 (12 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino che manda insulti. Chissà a chi.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Gli insulti di Nocerino per chi erano secondo voi?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Ho notato anche io....



Credo ce l'avesse con l'altissimo.


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma Poli era in campo?


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che li sbaglino i rigori. Non dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Il gol che ha fatto Nocerino:
> 
> Poli-Montolivo-De Jong non sono in grado di farlo.



Il primo sicuramente. Gli altri due forse.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2015)

Ha detto testualmente "bastar di m" mi sono stupito anch'io pensavo gliel'avessero annullato, boh


----------



## Schism75 (12 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> suso è il meno peggio di questa partita



Non ho detto che ha giocato male. Ho detto che non può fare il trequartista del Milan in questo momento. In 45 minuti ha avute tantissime pause, spesso fuori dal gioco, spesso fuori ruolo. Deve giocare, giocare, giocare. Ma é evidente che non lo può fare al Milan. Oppure secondo te é pronto per fare il titolare del Milan? Per me no.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Agosto 2015)

1 pallone toccato, 1 gol. Signori: Nocerino.


----------



## eldero (12 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Gli insulti di Nocerino per chi erano secondo voi?



Inzaghi secondo me


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

L'imbarazzante pubblicità della campagna abbonamenti che cerca di raccattare qualcosa ahahahha


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Josè Mauri sarà anche stato seguito da Atletico Madrid,Fiorentina,Bayern Monaco,Juventus,Arsenal,Barcellona,Olanda del '74 e via dicendo,ma a me sembra un giocatore che se tutto va bene,farà la riserva nel Lugano.


----------



## Pamparulez (12 Agosto 2015)

E bravo Nocerino.. Bel gol.
Suso non mi è dispiaciuto ma va incanalato in un gioco più utile che fine a sè stesso.
Montolivo inguardabile... Non puó essere il capitano. È l esempio negativo.
Mauri peccato cambiarlo.. Era meglio togliere poli.. O ovviamente montolivo.


----------



## smoking bianco (12 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> È inconsistente. Sembra non eccellere in niente.
> È giovane e vale la pena continuare a puntare su di lui, ma è meglio che vada in prestito.



perchè gli altri hanno qualcosa di eccelso e soprattutto sono molto costanti. 
che il prestito gli possa fare bene ci può stare, ma in mezzo a questi paracarri ci stà alla grande.



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che ha giocato male. Ho detto che non può fare il trequartista del Milan in questo momento. In 45 minuti ha avute tantissime pause, spesso fuori dal gioco, spesso fuori ruolo. Deve giocare, giocare, giocare. Ma é evidente che non lo può fare al Milan. Oppure secondo te é pronto per fare il titolare del Milan? Per me no.



per me il titolare lo può fare alla grande visto chi abbiamo sulla trequarti.


----------



## uoteghein (12 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma si butterá?


----------



## markjordan (12 Agosto 2015)

ely ad ora meglio di romagnoli
bene matri


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahah ma Nocerino dopo il gol bestemmiava a random o ce l aveva con qualcuno? Mi pare abbia detto ********


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

vediamo sto donnarumma quanti ne prende.


----------



## Tobi (12 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo e Poli sono imbarazzanti ma il rischio di vederli sempre in campo è altissimo


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2015)

Poli è l'inutilità.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ely ad ora meglio di romagnoli
> *bene matri*



ma dove ? non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## Davidinho22 (12 Agosto 2015)

Che sfiga donnarumma


----------



## raducioiu (12 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma stavolta ha capito che deve cercare di pararli i rigori


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Intanto tre su tre sfiorati, e uno parato.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Grande la para su Berardi.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

godo per quel cane di berardi.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Godo. Sbaglia Berardi!


----------



## raducioiu (13 Agosto 2015)

Berardi ora non ci segnerà più, neanche su rigore


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnamura farà una grande carriera..


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Manco i rigori!


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2015)

ahhahahahahhahahah ERA OVVIO


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

ahahahahah chi poteva sbagliare se non lui


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

E chi lo poteva sbagliare?! Ahahahhahaa


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Fallito maledetto


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Agosto 2015)

La ciliegina sulla torta di questo pezzo di demente, è il nostro ranocchia sto scempio disumano una vergogna


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2015)

manco i rigori sa battere! Montolivo VIA!!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma su Acerbi!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo manco i rigori sa tirare.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

e te pareva. 

mamma che cesso. 
ma come si fa ad avere un'ameba simile come capitano ? 

grande donnarumma intanto.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo l'inutile uomo


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma in pratica le ha prese tutte!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Primo trofeo stagionale.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2015)

Vendetelooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

trofeo tim siiiiiiii siamo fortissimi


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

*Il Milan batte il Sassuolo ai rigori e vince il trofeo Tim*


----------



## Renegade (13 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo vinciamo noi. Lo dico su Boban.



17 Luglio 2015. Ho rischiato su Zvone, ma avevo ragione. Lo sapevo perché questo Trofeo Tim dovrà servire come scusa per spacciare la squadra come già competitiva ecc. senza la necessità di ulteriori acquisti.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Agosto 2015)

Sassuolo campione d italia


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan batte il Sassuolo ai rigori e vince il trofeo Tim*


----------



## eldero (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma quando Abbinati vinceva il suo primo scudetto aveva pochi mesi di vita....


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2015)

Sempliemnte Nocerino è destinato ad andarsene, magari ha già il contratto praticamente firmato. Penso gli dispiaccia parecchio.

Montolivo si scusa e lecca Miha, che pena


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan batte il Sassuolo ai rigori e vince il trofeo Tim*


Serata magica.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2015)

Donnarumma tra 2 anni é il titolare. Abbiamo una buona rosa di giovani: lui, ely e Calabria. Se salissero pure un paio di centrocampisti sarebbe davvero ottimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

sinisa sembra schifato perfino a parlargli assieme.


----------



## malos (13 Agosto 2015)

Campioni del mondo, campioni del mondo, campioni del mondo!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo è sotto quaalude


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Beh Romagnoli che dice: "Ho giocato bene".

Mah.

Insomma.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo è qualcosa di abominevole. Bacca è un fenomeno, bene anche Luiz Adriano nei movimenti, buona prestazione anche di Romagnoli. Centrocampo penoso come al solito. Tranne spunti individuali non si è visto buon gioco, solite assenze a centrocampo e errori difensivi e di copertura da terza categoria, l'ho detto, squadra da 7° posto, 5° se tutto va alla perfezione,


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque Josè Mauri sarà anche stato seguito da Atletico Madrid,Fiorentina,Bayern Monaco,Juventus,Arsenal,Barcellona,Olanda del '74 e via dicendo,ma a me sembra un giocatore che se tutto va bene,farà la riserva nel Lugano.



Mi ha un po' deluso finora.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino col gol e nel modo in cui ha calciato il rigore ha mostrato più personalità di Ibra


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Agosto 2015)

Marò già a polemizzare su romagnoli dopo 2 ore di allenamento... Senza speranza certa gente


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

Promossi:
-Suso

Bocciati:
-Il capitano
-Poli
-Mauri

Romagnoli da rivedere. Si vede che ha buone doti in impostazione però è un difensore e come tale deve fare quella fase molto meglio di stasera.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nocerino col gol e nel modo in cui ha calciato il rigore ha mostrato più personalità di Ibra


Se arriva Ibra è da tenere il buon Noce.


----------



## Devil (13 Agosto 2015)

Serve come il pane un altro centrocampista di qualità


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Marò già a polemizzare su romagnoli dopo 2 ore di allenamento... Senza speranza certa gente



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Beh Romagnoli che dice: "Ho giocato bene".
> 
> Mah.
> 
> Insomma.


 Non lo avevo mai sentito parlare. Sbaglio o sembra poco umile? In compenso però molto tranquillo e sereno


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Beh Romagnoli che dice: "Ho giocato bene".
> 
> Mah.
> 
> Insomma.



A mio parere non ha giocato male, salvataggio con gran posizionamento e poi ha amministrato abbastanza bene. Il gol non è colpa sua, abomineo di Mexes che regala palla a Duncan, Poli e Montolivo che vanno a raccogliere le banane e si scontrano e lasciano il giocatore del Sassualo a 6 metri dalla porta con il povero Romagnoli da solo in copertura.


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Serve come il pane un altro centrocampista di qualità



solo uno?? io ne prenderei altri 3.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2015)

Premio a Bacca come miglior giocatore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Ibra è da tenere il buon Noce.


 Nocerinho ci porta lo scudo


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> Promossi:
> -Suso
> 
> Bocciati:
> ...



Per me Suso non è assolutamente promosso, troppo fumoso come giocatore, ha sbagliato un gol in maniera abbastanza goffa e poi si è incaponito con sti cacchio di dribbling che non hanno portato a niente. Altro che Menez, questo è un solista di prima categoria, ripeto, troppo fumoso.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

alzala riccardo alzalaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Che palle però, sto trofeo Tim porta una rogna...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2015)

Risposte positive anche da gente inaspettata come Matri e Cerci.

Montolivo davvero sconfortante, non è capace a far nulla


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non lo avevo mai sentito parlare. Sbaglio o sembra poco umile? In compenso però molto tranquillo e sereno



A 20 anni stai zitto e schiscio.
Lo lasci dire agli altri SE hai giocato bene.
Sicuramente De Sciglio é odiato, ma quello é un bravo ragazzo. Questo é un burino.
Poi speriamo sia fortissimo, ma burino rimarrá.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbolognassero Montolivo e prendessero Witsel + Gundogan che ci servono come il pane.


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Per me Suso non è assolutamente promosso, troppo fumoso come giocatore, ha sbagliato un gol in maniera abbastanza goffa e poi si è incaponito con sti cacchio di dribbling che non hanno portato a niente. Altro che Menez, questo è un solista di prima categoria, ripeto, troppo fumoso.



che è un pò fumoso concordo. Ma è stato il migliore del Milan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> A 20 anni stai zitto e schiscio.
> Lo lasci dire agli altri SE hai giocato bene.
> Sicuramente De Sciglio é odiato, ma quello é un bravo ragazzo. Questo é un burino.
> Poi speriamo sia fortissimo, ma burino rimarrá.


 Ecco si, non volevo dirlo ma mi è sembrato un po' burino. Comunque non mi sento di giudicarlo definitivamente per 60 secondi di intervista


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo - Poli - Honda - Nocerino - Matri - Zaccardo.

Anche un DS scarso 40 mil li tira fuori da ste petecchie (12 per Honda - 10 per Matri - 7 per Poli - 7 Cancrolivo - 1 Zaccardo - 3 Nocerino).
35 premdi Witsel.
Gli altri 5 li reinvesti in Gundogan aggiungendone 25.
Invece ci terremo quella gentaglia.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> che è un pò fumoso concordo. Ma è stato il migliore del Milan.



Io direi Bacca migliore nella prima partita, Suso nella seconda, ma solo perchè gli altri hanno fatto eccessivamente pena.


----------



## 7sheva7 (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> A 20 anni stai zitto e schiscio.
> Lo lasci dire agli altri SE hai giocato bene.
> Sicuramente De Sciglio é odiato, ma quello é un bravo ragazzo. Questo é un burino.
> Poi speriamo sia fortissimo, ma burino rimarrá.



Questa tua considerazione è l'esempio lampante di come sarà impossibile per Romagnoli e Bertolacci giocare serenamente quest'anno senza che gli venga rinfacciato ad ogni errore o atteggiamento il prezzo del loro cartellino, quasi come una colpa da espiare.
Il problema è che lo faranno soprattutto i Milanisti, ci piace farci del male da soli...


----------



## smoking bianco (13 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Io direi Bacca migliore nella prima partita, Suso nella seconda, ma solo perchè gli altri hanno fatto eccessivamente pena.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Agosto 2015)

E chi poteva sbagliare il rigore?  Tutto sommato discreti segnali, soprattutto dai "titolari", la seconda partita è stata abbastanza brutta ma credo quasi tutti siano riserve,e per alcuni sappiamo già che di più non ci possiamo aspettare. Per quel che conta nel complesso non mi hanno fatto una cattiva impressione quanto a gioco, perlomeno rispetto al nulla cosmico a cui ero ormai rassegnata. Certo, quello che possono realmente fare si vedrà in campionato, dove, sono sincera, non mi aspetto nulla di che.


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma Suso cosa ha fatto? Ricordo solo un gol sbagliato all'inizio.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Questa tua considerazione è l'esempio lampante di come sarà impossibile per Romagnoli e Bertolacci giocare serenamente quest'anno senza che gli venga rinfacciato ad ogni errore o atteggiamento il prezzo del loro cartellino, quasi come una colpa da espiare.
> Il problema è che lo faranno soprattutto i Milanisti, ci piace farci del male da soli...


Questa mia considerazione é frutto di 20 e più anni di calcio visti. Di immensi talenti UMILI che arrossivano dinanzi alle telecamere senza auto elogiarsi.
Poi arrivò l'era delle creste, dei tatuaggi e dei selfie.
A 20 anni, RIPETO, stai zitto e ti senti ELETTO perché ti fanno delle domande.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

Siamo tutti d'accordo se dico che nella formazione titolare Montolivo manco in panchina dovrebbe stare? Giocatore italiano più sopravvalutato che io ricordi, mezza stagione buona alla Fiorentina, poi il nulla più assoluto. E' riuscito ad arrivare in nazionale solo perchè era il giocatore feticcio di Prandelli e infatti abbiamo fatto schifo, Conte appena subentrato l'ha subito rimosso dal giro degli azzurri.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Montolivo - Poli - Honda - Nocerino - Matri - Zaccardo.
> 
> Anche un DS scarso 40 mil li tira fuori da ste petecchie (12 per Honda - 10 per Matri - 7 per Poli - 7 Cancrolivo - 1 Zaccardo - 3 Nocerino).
> 35 premdi Witsel.
> ...



Cedendo questi giocatori ricevi al massimo al massimo 20-23 milioni..


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2015)

Questa sera non potendo evitare ho visto per la prima volta il Milan di Mihajlovic.  Aspetto come al solito il calcio vero. 
Queste amichevoli diventano sempre più inutili, ormai affronti solo squadre del tuo livello o più forti, quando poi in campionato troverai soprattutto squadre che giocano con 10 uomini dietro la linea della palla.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Agosto 2015)

Beh se abbiamo preso 6 mil per cristante dubito che cedendo 6 giocatori della prima squadra di cui 2/3 semi titolari prenderemmo 3.5 mil per ognuno di essi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Ho visto che è stato massacrato Montolivo, è evidente che al momento non è un giocatore,
ma nessuno per caso a notato che ha fatto molto meglio di De Jong? se non altro ha provato a interpretare il ruolo correttamente, cercando di impostare 

Suso con i suoi limiti è probabilmente più forte di Honda

Comunque il fatto che siamo stati in svantaggio ha un po forviato il giudizio sulla partita,
ho contato 4 palle gol contro il solo gol del Sassuolo


----------



## Jonnys (13 Agosto 2015)

Prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma sono sicuro che ad oggi nella testa di Miha la coppia di centrali titolari è Alex-Ely, e credo proprio che nelle prime partite della stagione giocheranno loro. 
Passando invece alle prestazioni degli altri oggi: bene Matri e Cerci, finalmente in forma; in crescita L.Adriano e Bertolacci. Male Montolivo, Abate e Mauri. Ingiudicabile Romagnoli visto che è qui da un solo giorno, però contro il Sassuolo è stato impreciso.


----------



## 7sheva7 (13 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Questa mia considerazione é frutto di 20 e più anni di calcio visti. Di immensi talenti UMILI che arrossivano dinanzi alle telecamere senza auto elogiarsi.
> Poi arrivò l'era delle creste, dei tatuaggi e dei selfie.
> A 20 anni, RIPETO, stai zitto e ti senti ELETTO perché ti fanno delle domande.



Caspita, quindi dopo 20 anni di calcio visto hai capito da 10 secondi che Romagnoli a 20 anni deve imparare a stare al mondo, che non è umile e deve pure ringraziare perchè gli fanno l'intervista, complimenti sinceri io non ci ero arrivato.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Agosto 2015)

Gol di Bertolacci e vittoria nel Derby, tutto è andato come doveva andare.
Purtroppo non ho potuto vedere la partita stasera quindi rimando i giudizi a domani


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato massacrato Montolivo, è evidente che al momento non è un giocatore,
> ma nessuno per caso a notato che ha fatto molto meglio di De Jong? se non altro ha provato a interpretare il ruolo correttamente, cercando di impostare


 Quoto, è il più odiato della rosa ma il suo mestiere davanti la difesa lo sa(peva) fare. Ma al momento è calato troppo: sbaglia troppe giocate e atleticamente è da comiche. Non mi spiego come è possibile che sia messo così male, anche per un trentenne. Inoltre con la palla tra i piedi non sembra si prenda più rischi. Insomma si limita al compitino. Ma per me se si riprende fisicamente è lui il titolare. De Jong è troppo limitato


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato massacrato Montolivo, è evidente che al momento non è un giocatore,
> ma nessuno per caso a notato che ha fatto molto meglio di De Jong? se non altro ha provato a interpretare il ruolo correttamente, cercando di impostare
> 
> Suso con i suoi limiti è probabilmente più forte di Honda
> ...



Ha fatto talmente meglio di De Jong che abbiamo giocato 1000 volte meglio nella prima partita che nella seconda. Ma che partita hai visto? Guarda, mi son messo lì a spulciare ogni movimento di Montolivo e ho contato un'infinità di retropassaggi, lanci lunghi nel vuoto con conseguente palla persa e passeggiate in mezzo al campo. Ma cosa vuol dire "cercare di interpretare il ruolo"? O lo sai interpretare o no, non è che uno ci prova, perchè se uno ci prova e non ci riesce vuol dire che non ha interpretato un bel niente. De jong, che ricordiamo non è uno che di ruolo dovrebbe impostare la manovra, ha fatto molto meglio di Pippolivo e Mihajlovic se n'è accorto. Ci serve un sacrosanto regista, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo e poi si mette De Jong a fare la fase di copertura a centrocampo e il recupera palloni.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Agosto 2015)

Vincere aiuta a vincere anche se è solo un trofeo estivo....cmq il trequartista ideale è Suso....che giocatore!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto il labiale di Nocerino dopo il suo gol.. ''Pezzo di m.. Ba...rdo'' con chi ce l'aveva???


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2015)

sì, di solito questo trofeo non porta benissimo, ma... che ci possiamo fare se *Mihajlovic *vuole vincere sempre? oggi ha rotto le scatole a Di Francesco per tutta la partitella col Sassuolo perché spezzettava troppo il gioco con i cambi, ha chiesto ripetutamente all'arbitro rassicurazioni sui minuti di recupero ed è stato premiato con il gol allo scadere. Primo promosso sicuramente Sinisa. Grandissimo. Sono sicuro che questa stagione sarà positiva nonostante il successo nel trofeo iettatore perché... perché quest'anno non ci si accontenta, siamo condannati vincere sempre, amichevoli o no. 

Ma andiamo con ordine. Milan-Inter, grandissima intensità, gol quasi subito di chi? Di *Bertolacci*. Ma nonostante ciò era scontato che avrei letto più elogi a Kondogbia che al nostro Berto... Beh, convinti voi, chissà che il pacco invece non l'abbia preso l'Inter, chissà. Ovviamente è solo una provocazione, mi piace Kondo come giocatore, ma indossando una casacca nerazzurra si può ancora sperare in un flop (si sa che all'Inde si fa presto ad andare nel pallone e bruciare i giocatori se le cose iniziano a non girare bene). Ma *Bacca*?? Una piacevole sorpresa dall'inizio, finalmente abbiamo un attaccante che i difensori avversari avranno paura di trovarsi davanti, un attaccante che metta paura è già tanta roba, ma poi veloce e tecnico, grande, lo conoscevo poco ma mi piace. Ovviamente calma a definirlo fenomeno perché l'esordio spumeggiante di Ricardo Oliveira alla prima di campionato ce lo ricordiamo tutti. Detto ciò, forza Bacca!! E forza *Luis Adriano*. Mi piace vedere un attaccante che si sacrifica anche in fase difensiva, anche lui è veloce, può permettersi entrambe le fasi. Si dice che Bacca e Adriano non possano giocare insieme. Per me invece DEVONO giocare insieme, almeno finché non arriva Ibra (perché arriva, tranquilli), hanno entrambi un'intelligenza tattica a differenza di Menez. Carlos e Luis hanno fatto vedere i sorci verdi alla difesa dell'Inter, questi Miranda e Murillo che sono stati presi per essere i nuovi muri invalicabili nerazzurri e invece qualche problemino lo hanno già palesato. Di *De Sciglio* invece preferisco non parlare, probabilmente ha fatto meno pena del solito stasera, ma ho ancora tante perplessità... Bene *Ely *per la personalità, sempre più convincente. 
Per un attimo ho avuto la sensazione che potessimo vincere il derby 3 o 4-0, poi nella foga di voler segnare ci siamo fatti infilare da Brozovic e la partita si è conclusa in salita in seguito all'espulsione di Alex. 
Capitolo *Bonaventura*: gli errori dei singoli meglio che avvengano in queste partite, almeno Sinisa ha tempo per insultarlo per bene e la cosa non si ripeterà sicuro in campionato. Sono sicuro comunque che Jack quest'anno diventerà uno dei più criticati dai tifosi; se nella stagione passata era il migliore del centrocampo, oggi viene visto come l'impedimento principale all'acquisto di un centrocampista ("ci si accontenta dei Bonaventura", ecc.) e quindi i tifosetti non gliene faranno passare una e inizieranno a contare e puntualizzare ogni singolo passaggio sbagliato come avviene già da qualche tempo per Montolivo. La vita va così. 
*Romagnoli *grande colpo. Non penso ci sia bisogno di ripeterlo. 

Con il Sassuolo abbiamo visto l'ItalMilan che voleva Berlusconi (10/11 italiani dopo che è uscito Mexes per Paletta, l'unico estraneo era Suso) e beh esperimento fallito, più che altro per la mancata intensità di certi elementi. *Montolivo *decisamente fuori forma, era palese che sbagliava pure il rigore, comunque non sono preoccupato perché se c'è uno che lo conosce bene è proprio Sinisa che lo aveva alla Fiorentina e di sicuro non lo schiererà in questo stato. A oggi il titolare davanti alla difesa è decisamente De Jong. *Cerci* e *Matri *al contrario dei predecessori non incutono timore a nessuno, qualcosa di buono hanno provato a farlo, ma che sofferenza!! 
*Suso *ottimo giocatore tecnicamente ma... come hanno detto molti non può essere trequartista titolare nel Milan e vedrete che non lo sarà. Piacevoli giocate, ma fini a se stesse, Abate con un tocco dal limite dell'area ha smarcato Nocerino e ha fatto quello che Suso a oggi non sa fare con 10-12 tocchi. Non so se *Honda *resterà al Milan, ma al momento sulla trequarti preferisco ancora il giapponese che sarà più impacciato, meno bello da vedere rispetto a Suso e con invenzioni a sprazzi, ma si rivelerà sicuramente più decisivo con qualche assist per questi nostri attaccanti micidiali. A Firenze sono convinto che al 90% partirà Bonaventura come trequartista titolare. Mauri ancora ingiudicabile diamogli tempo. *Donnarumma *eroico, la lezione del Real ai rigori si è rivelata molto utile. Complimenti, mi ha stupito! 

Infine un saluto e un grazie a *Nocerino*. Grande professionista che meritava una (ultima?) serata da "protagonista" con la maglia rossonera, lui che su assist di Ibra anni fa ha zittito il camp-nou. Lo ricorderò sempre con simpatia. 

Forza Milan!


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Agosto 2015)

comunque se quella col sassuolo fosse stata una partita di campionato sarebbe stata imbarazzante, ok che era un tempo e ok che non ci stavano i titolari, ma a centrocampo è un completo disastro, sono seriamente preoccupato, tocca inventarsi qualcosa e alla svelta altrimenti abbiamo la stessa squadra che aveva miha lo scorso anno, una SAMP da 7° posto con un centrocampo imbarazzante, non possiamo continuare ad arrampicarci sugli specchi e Bacca non può risolvere ogni partita


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Agosto 2015)

Mi preoccupa il fatto che ad oggi non abbiamo trequartisti decenti in squadra. Suso è troppo acerbo,Bonaventura non ha la visione di gioco per assistere gli attaccanti,e Honda è lento e non salta mai l'uomo.

Boh,io un tentativo con Menez lo farei.


----------



## Reblanck (13 Agosto 2015)

Non mi pare il caso di esaltarsi per il trofeo Tim!
Cmq Bacca dico la verità mi sta davvero stupendo,se gioca sempre così...
Ma lo ripeto e lo ripeterò sempre,a noi serve qualità a centrocampo,serve un giocatore con la magia nei piedi!


----------



## Jack14 (13 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa il fatto che ad oggi non abbiamo trequartisti decenti in squadra. Suso è troppo acerbo,Bonaventura non ha la visione di gioco per assistere gli attaccanti,e Honda è lento e non salta mai l'uomo.
> 
> Boh,io un tentativo con Menez lo farei.



Si sono d'accordo. Suso potenzialmente molto bravo ma gli manca ancora quel qualcosa per fare la differenza. Menez potrebbe essere un trequartista atipico, vi immaginate le ripartenze con Menez e Bacca? Potrebbero essere devastanti. L'unica cosa è che deve imparare a gicoare insieme alla squadra. Il centrocampo con il Sassuolo imbarazzante, Jose Mauri per ora non mi sta paicendo affatto. Montolivo è quello che è, così come Poli. Insomma il centrocampista ci serve come il pane!


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

Ho visto passi avanti sul piano del gioco, nella partita contro l'Inter. Sul piano del pressing la squadra ha giocato molto bene, ha martellato a lunghi tratti i melmazzurri con un pressing alto molto aggressivo ed è stata discretamente brava nelle ripartenze. Unico neo è che appena questo pressing cala si subisce e appena il Milan comincia a subire rischia il gol con troppa facilità. La partita col Sassuolo la lascio perdere sia per gli interpreti che erano in campo (quasi tutte riserve), sia perchè a livello di intensità è stata come una partitella di allenamento con continue interruzioni per i mille cambi di Di Francesco.

Si aspettano comunque test più probanti, Sassuolo e Inter sono due squadrette.
A livello di singoli benissimo Bacca, ma che la passasse di più, si incaponisce troppo in dribbling solitari; bravo Adriano a fare il lavoro sporco in attacco; centrocampo il solito, sarebbe utilissimo un Witsel oltre che un trequartista veramente forte. In generale la maggior parte sopra la sufficienza tranne alcuni come Montolivo e Poli.
P.S. è inutile dare addosso ad Alex per il gol dell'Inter, quello che doveva uscire era Ely, che comunque mi sta piacevolmente sorprendendo


----------



## bargnani83 (13 Agosto 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> *Prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma sono sicuro che ad oggi nella testa di Miha la coppia di centrali titolari è Alex-Ely, e credo proprio che nelle prime partite della stagione giocheranno loro. *
> Passando invece alle prestazioni degli altri oggi: bene Matri e Cerci, finalmente in forma; in crescita L.Adriano e Bertolacci. Male Montolivo, Abate e Mauri. Ingiudicabile Romagnoli visto che è qui da un solo giorno, però contro il Sassuolo è stato impreciso.


confermo sei pazzo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Agosto 2015)

Ho visto un bel Milan, i passaggi di prima non li vedevo dai tempi di Kakà e Seedorf, il gioco ha fatto passi avanti rispetto all'anno scorso, stiamo lavorando nel modo giusto.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2015)

Dirò una eresia, ma essendo Menez l'unico che riesce a cambiare gioco con aperture di 40-50 metri (lo scorso anno spesso lo faceva), fossi in mihajlovic lo allenerei per farlo diventare regista. Fine eresia.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Dirò una eresia, ma essendo Menez l'unico che riesce a cambiare gioco con aperture di 40-50 metri (lo scorso anno spesso lo faceva), fossi in mihajlovic lo allenerei per farlo diventare regista. Fine eresia.



Questa non è un'eresia ma una vera e propria bestemmia calcistica, vuol dire non sapere proprio come funziona il gioco del calcio


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Agosto 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Questa non è un'eresia ma una vera e propria bestemmia calcistica, vuol dire non sapere proprio come funziona il gioco del calcio



Il post Pirlo ha portato molti a pensare che l'unico requisito necessario per fare il regista sia saper fare un lancio.


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

Duncan in mezzo ad Abate e Montolivo è sembrato CR7... E in mezzo a Mexes e Romagnoli un onestissimo attaccante...


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Il post Pirlo ha portato molti a pensare che l'unico requisito necessario per fare il regista sia saper fare un lancio.



Appena si vede uno che nasce come trequartista, subito si fa il collegamento con la storia di Pirlo, ignorando completamente le caratteristiche di base dei giocatori. Menez, un giocatore che fa della velocità e dei colpi di genio sotto porta il suo punto di forza, che facciamo? Lo allontaniamo dalla porta, lo mettiamo in una posizione statica e centrale (tarpando le ali alla sua inventiva e alla sua velocità) e inoltre lui che è un egoista per natura lo mettiamo a in un ruolo che preclude il sistematico servire i compagni. 
Praticamente il contrario di cosa è Menez


----------



## kolao95 (13 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Duncan in mezzo ad Abate e Montolivo è sembrato CR7... E in mezzo a Mexes e Romagnoli un onestissimo attaccante...



Duncan, comunque, è uno dei migliori prospetti del campionato, non capisco perché l'Inter se ne sia già privata.


----------



## The P (13 Agosto 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ho visto un bel Milan, i passaggi di prima non li vedevo dai tempi di Kakà e Seedorf, il gioco ha fatto passi avanti rispetto all'anno scorso, stiamo lavorando nel modo giusto.



i passaggi di prima?  
Ma dove? Mi sa che me li so persi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> i passaggi di prima?
> Ma dove? Mi sa che me li so persi



Durante la partita contro l'Inter, giuro di averne visto qualcuno! Ahah io e mio papà non ci credevamo, o almeno ci hanno provato


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2015)

Bella la prima partita contro l'inter, i titolari si avvicinano alla formazione che metterei io.

Molto contento di vedere Honda trequartista (in attesa di un acquisto) e Montolivo mai tra i titolari.

La seconda ci conferma che le nostre riserve sono da serie B.


----------



## DannySa (13 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> i passaggi di prima?
> Ma dove? Mi sa che me li so persi



Quelli verso Diego Lopez credo


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato massacrato Montolivo, è evidente che al momento non è un giocatore,
> ma nessuno per caso a notato che ha fatto molto meglio di De Jong? se non altro ha provato a interpretare il ruolo correttamente, cercando di impostare
> 
> Suso con i suoi limiti è probabilmente più forte di Honda
> ...



Esatto! Secondo me al momento Montolivo non è ancora non solo in forma, ma proprio nella condizione di giocare. Ma comunque se guardate le statistiche dei primi due anni dove ha giocato "a pieno regime" è sempre quello che corre più di TUTTI e che riesce a dare un minimo di geometrie a centrocampo. Poi se si deve criticare continuamente, è un altro discorso. Contro il Real ho visto la partita al Bar e c'era un tizio che ogni volta che Montolivo toccava la palla indipendentemente da cosa facesse bestemmiava.
Che adesso non sia in condizione di giocare una partita vera è assodato, ma dire che è un bidone e deve morire quando a centrocampo hai gente come Nocerino, De Jong o Honda mi sembra almeno azzardato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ha fatto talmente meglio di De Jong che abbiamo giocato 1000 volte meglio nella prima partita che nella seconda. Ma che partita hai visto? Guarda, mi son messo lì a spulciare ogni movimento di Montolivo e ho contato un'infinità di retropassaggi, lanci lunghi nel vuoto con conseguente palla persa e passeggiate in mezzo al campo. Ma cosa vuol dire "cercare di interpretare il ruolo"? O lo sai interpretare o no, non è che uno ci prova, perchè se uno ci prova e non ci riesce vuol dire che non ha interpretato un bel niente. De jong, che ricordiamo non è uno che di ruolo dovrebbe impostare la manovra, ha fatto molto meglio di Pippolivo e Mihajlovic se n'è accorto. Ci serve un sacrosanto regista, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo e poi si mette De Jong a fare la fase di copertura a centrocampo e il recupera palloni.



Senza fare nulla di eccelso nella seconda partita abbiamo avuto 4 nitide palle gol contro il solo gol del Sassuolo nato dall'errore di Mexes,
io non voglio difendere Montolivo, infatti ho scritto che al momento non è un giocatore, ma come hai scritto ha provato a lanciare, pur sbagliando e comunque qualche tackle l'ha vinto pure lui, 
De Jong è il male assoluto di questo centrocampo, non solo è nullo in fase d'impostazione, ma alterna buoni tackle a clamorosi errori di posizione che lasciano scoperta la difesa.
*Tutti oltretutto sottovalutano un compito essenziale di De Jong, visto che alla fine è solo un difensore aggiunto, dovrebbe anche essere quello che copre le spalle ai suoi compagni e in caso di loro errori rimediarvi, ovviamente è una cosa difficile, non sempre possibile, ma lui anche in questo compito è totalmente assente*. 
La verità è che in quella posizione potremmo magari permetterci il miglior Montolivo (ovvio non quello attuale) invece anche il miglior De Jong è un danno.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza fare nulla di eccelso nella seconda partita abbiamo avuto 4 nitide palle gol contro il solo gol del Sassuolo nato dall'errore di Mexes,
> io non voglio difendere Montolivo, infatti ho scritto che al momento non è un giocatore, ma come hai scritto ha provato a lanciare, pur sbagliando e comunque qualche tackle l'ha vinto pure lui,
> De Jong è il male assoluto di questo centrocampo, non solo è nullo in fase d'impostazione, ma alterna buoni tackle a clamorosi errori di posizione che lasciano scoperta la difesa.
> La verità è che in quella posizione potremmo magari permetterci il miglior Montolivo (ovvio non quello attuale) invece anche il miglior De Jong è un danno.



Ce ne vorrebbero 100 di Montolivo per fare mezzo De Jong e lo dico da uno che non apprezza nessuno dei due.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ce ne vorrebbero 100 di Montolivo per fare mezzo De Jong e lo dico da uno che non apprezza nessuno dei due.



Su questo non saremo mai d'accordo, Montolivo è un giocatore di calcio parecchio scarso, De Jong fà un altro sport.


----------



## Sanji (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su questo non saremo mai d'accordo, Montolivo è un giocatore di calcio parecchio scarso, De Jong fà un altro sport.



Mi dispiace ma ha ragione HyenaSmith perché Montolivo dovrebbe essere il nostro regista, il nostro centrocampista di qualità, colui che imposta e tiene le redini del centrocampo, quello che i tifosi richiedono sul mercato!!! Invece così non è se si fanno altri nomi! De jong ha tutt'altre caratteristiche è come se si fosse messo Gattuso ad impostare davanti alla difesa, normale che sarebbero risaltati tutti i suoi limiti e si sarebbe arrivati a dire "fa un altro sport".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma ha ragione HyenaSmith perché Montolivo dovrebbe essere il nostro regista, il nostro centrocampista di qualità, colui che imposta e tiene le redini del centrocampo, quello che i tifosi richiedono sul mercato!!! Invece così non è se si fanno altri nomi! De jong ha tutt'altre caratteristiche è come se si fosse messo Gattuso ad impostare davanti alla difesa, normale che sarebbero risaltati tutti i suoi limiti e si sarebbe arrivati a dire "fa un altro sport".



 Gattuso e De Jong non devono mai essere accostati, è sacrilegio,
Tra l'altro Gattuso non poteva giocare da mediano davanti all'area, l'unico che ci ha provato è stato quel tonto del Trap, all'inizio in nazionale, ovviamente con pessimi risultati, in una partita lo sostituì dopo 15 minuti,
De Jong non ha le doti sia fisiche che tecniche per fare la mezzala (ruolo di GAttuso).
COme scrivono in molti De Jong può solo giocare in un centrocampo a due, di una squadra modesta aggiungo io.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Gattuso e De Jong non devono mai essere accostati, è sacrilegio,
> Tra l'altro Gattuso non poteva giocare da mediano davanti all'area, l'unico che ci ha provato è stato quel tonto del Trap, all'inizio in nazionale, ovviamente con pessimi risultati, in una partita lo sostituì dopo 15 minuti,
> De Jong non ha le doti sia fisiche che tecniche per fare la mezzala (ruolo di GAttuso).
> COme scrivono in molti De Jong può solo giocare in un centrocampo a due, *di una squadra modesta aggiungo io*.


Questo lo nego con forza, dato che là ci ha giocato nel City ma soprattutto nell'Olanda vice-campione del mondo.


----------



## Sanji (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Gattuso e De Jong non devono mai essere accostati, è sacrilegio,
> Tra l'altro Gattuso non poteva giocare da mediano davanti all'area, l'unico che ci ha provato è stato quel tonto del Trap, all'inizio in nazionale, ovviamente con pessimi risultati, in una partita lo sostituì dopo 15 minuti,
> De Jong non ha le doti sia fisiche che tecniche per fare la mezzala (ruolo di GAttuso).
> COme scrivono in molti De Jong può solo giocare in un centrocampo a due, di una squadra modesta aggiungo io.



Va bene decidi tu allora gli accostamenti e i paragoni leciti o meno. Sono due giocatori di corsa, grinta e sono entrambi centrocampisti che fanno meglio la fase difensiva di quella offensiva.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Va bene decidi tu allora gli accostamenti e i paragoni leciti o meno. Sono due giocatori di corsa, grinta e sono entrambi centrocampisti che fanno meglio la fase difensiva di quella offensiva.



Ma hai mai visto giocare Gattuso? dava un contributo enorme alla fase offensiva, appena riceveva palla ribaltava il fronte di gioco in un attimo con le sue accelerazioni, senza contare il contributo pazzesco che dava facendo pressing alto quasi da solo,
ripeto Gattuso con de Jong non centra nulla, si può accostare a una versione molto scarsa di Desailly, anzi in assoluto il giocatore più simile a De Jong che abbiamo avuto è stato Bruno N'Gotty, anche se aveva una fisicità superiore.


----------



## Sanji (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma hai mai visto giocare Gattuso? dava un contributo enorme alla fase offensiva, appena riceveva palla ribaltava il fronte di gioco in un attimo con le sue accelerazioni, senza contare il contributo pazzesco che dava facendo pressing alto quasi da solo,
> ripeto Gattuso con de Jong non centra nulla, si può accostare a una versione molto scarsa di Desailly, anzi in assoluto il giocatore più simile a De Jong che abbiamo avuto è stato Bruno N'Gotty, anche se aveva una fisicità superiore.



Quello che non capisci o che fai finta di non capire è che ho fatto un paragone per farti capire che de jong non può impostare gioco come Nn lo poteva fare Gattuso. È un paragone per un aspetto di gioco!!! Il confronto è nato perché ti difendi Montolivo che dovrebbe essere quello che ci para le chiappe sotto sto punto di vista ma che purtroppo non è così! Quindi evita di far scivolare la discussione su altro perché ti rendi conto di aver scritto cose improbabili in precedenza. Come detto al momento ce ne vogliono 100 di pippolivo per fare de jong!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisci o che fai finta di non capire è che ho fatto un paragone per farti capire che de jong non può impostare gioco come Nn lo poteva fare Gattuso. È un paragone per un aspetto di gioco!!!* Il confronto è nato perché ti difendi Montolivo* che dovrebbe essere quello che ci para le chiappe sotto sto punto di vista ma che purtroppo non è così! Quindi evita di far scivolare la discussione su altro perché ti rendi conto di aver scritto cose improbabili in precedenza. Come detto in precedenza al momento ce ne vogliono 100 di pippolivo per fare de jong!



Ho scritto che al momento non è un giocatore di calcio, questo per te è difenderlo?
io intendo solo dire che De Jong non deve giocare nel Milan, al Milan dovrebbe giocare un giocatore con caratteristiche simili a quelle che la stampa e alcuni commentatori e allenatori attribuiscono a Montolivo, peccato che nella sua carriera le abbia giusto fatto intravedere 2/3 volte, non di più.


----------



## Sanji (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che al momento non è un giocatore di calcio, questo per te è difenderlo?
> io intendo solo dire che De Jong non deve giocare nel Milan, al Milan dovrebbe giocare un giocatore con caratteristiche simili a quelle che la stampa e alcuni commentatori e allenatori attribuiscono a Montolivo, peccato che nella sua carriera le abbia giusto fatto intravedere 2/3 volte, non di più.



100 Montolivo = 1/2 De Jong
L'equazione matematica impone che non ci può giocare manco lui nel Milan secondo il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2015)

Sanji ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisci o che fai finta di non capire è che ho fatto un paragone per farti capire che *de jong non può impostare gioco come Nn lo poteva fare Gattuso*.!



Questo è un errore che state commettendo in parecchi, non è che perchè un giocatore non abbia capacità d'impostazione non deve dare contributi in attacco, ci sono anche altre maniere altrettanto importanti,
ho accennato a Gattuso con le sue accelerazioni e il suo pressing alto che portava a pericolosi contropiedi, c'è chi è bravo a inserirsi a rimorchio, persino Nocerino, c'è chi è bravo di testa e si rende pericoloso, un Ambrosini per esempio, anche un Kucka, c'è chi ha tiro potente, o batte i calci da fermo,
come vedi non sto parlando di fenomeni, però non esiste che nel calcio moderno un centrocampista non sia in grado di dare nessun genere di contributo in fase di possesso palla.


----------



## Sanji (13 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo è un errore che state commettendo in parecchi, non è che perchè un giocatore non abbia capacità d'impostazione non deve dare contributi in attacco, ci sono anche altre maniere altrettanto importanti,
> ho accennato a Gattuso con le sue accelerazioni e il suo pressing alto che portava a pericolosi contropiedi, c'è chi è bravo a inserirsi a rimorchio, persino Nocerino, c'è chi è bravo di testa e si rende pericoloso, un Ambrosini per esempio, anche un Kucka, c'è chi ha tiro potente, o batte i calci da fermo,
> come vedi non sto parlando di fenomeni, però non esiste che nel calcio moderno un centrocampista non sia in grado di dare nessun genere di contributo in fase di possesso palla.



Metti de jong in un centrocampo come quello in cui giocava Gattuso poi ne riparliamo.
E magari diamogli anche "compiti" offensivi così invece di 50 gol a stagione ne subiamo 100.


----------

